# My other pets



## LaggyDucky (Jun 18, 2013)

I am new to the forum. I just introduced myself and my betta in the introduction forum. But thought I wouldn't leave the rest of my zoo out. 

These are my dogs
Haven he decided a mud bath was the perfect way to end the day.









Gizmo (she is VERY difficult to get a picture of!)









Cocoa my old gal








This is my favorite picture of her









and my youngest Ziggy he's a ham









My Kitties
Popcorn (this is an older picture he is a giant cat now)









Minion









My bunnies
Dini









Enki









Banji









Reptiles
Echo my bearded dragon









Zeddicus my blue tongue skink









and last but not least my ferrets
Domino









Smokie









Ferb (another one that is difficult to get a picture of)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome!! I LOVE Enki your bun  Standard or mini rex? And Haven too  

Your pic of Domino looks like one of the cover pics on the old now-mostly-dead forum paw talk..


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the photos, you have a very nice and lovely zoo going on there. 
Haven reminds me of my dog Barkley who also loves to play in mud and mud puddles are his favorite, he loves to dig in those..lol He has a blue eye and brown eye and is Corgi/Shepard mix, in the photo it looks like Haven has one blue and one brown eye, does he ? I would love to have a zoo but at this time only have my dog Barkley and my Betta Perseus.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Your pets are all lovely!


----------



## LaggyDucky (Jun 18, 2013)

Enki is a Mini Rex. I've never heard of paw-talk so hopefully it wasn't my picture. 

Haven is a Pit Bull/Border Collie/Shiba Inu mix. He does indeed have one blue eye and one brown eye. Surprisingly Haven isn't really the kind of dog to dig in the mud he usually avoids anything wet or muddy. But I guess this particular puddle was just too good to pass up.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nope, after I posted that I went and checked. Just another masked sable ferret with a different mask but similar angle. Nobody stole your pic! 

I LOVE mini rex rabbits. I had one for a while and 2 members right now have mini rex boys


----------



## LaggyDucky (Jun 18, 2013)

Enki is my first Mini Rex. I have 2 Holland Lops and a Mini Rex. He is a little goofy bunny.


----------

